# Pigeon unable to fly. Its cold in Chicago!



## Dobermom (12 mo ago)

I have a pigeon unable to fly. I provided basic shelter and am feeding barley and giving water. It walks around but stays in the box. Its going to get very cold here soon. Can someone help it?

Thank you.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

I would keep him inside where it’s warm, It sounds like he’s not coping with the cold very well.
Feed him moistened peas, there easy to digest. how is his poop, please send pic.

thank you for caring


----------



## Dobermom (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> I would keep him inside where it’s warm, It sounds like he’s not coping with the cold very well.
> Feed him moistened peas, there easy to digest. how is his poop, please send pic.
> 
> thank you for caring


Not quite possible to bring him/her inside due my dog. However, I have tried to make things as tolerable as possible. I have his box on top of a heavy piece of insulation wrapped in towels. I fed him some mashed peas as you suggested. Here is the photo you requested.


----------



## Dobermom (12 mo ago)

Thank you. Makes me feel a little better. I have his house wrapped up as best as I can. I even have garbage can lids on both sides breaking the wind. He is much more active today than yesterday. I have no idea what his issue is. Doesn't seem injured, but when he flew last, it was a short distance and not high off the ground. Just want him to be OK. If he is still taking up residence, I can move him to my shed or garage. Not the best, but better than outside.
Thank you.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

How cold does it get there? I appreciate you doing what you can for him, but he does not look too good.
His poop does not look good either, could indicate parasites or intestinal virus.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello Dobermom, 

How is that he doing?
Please give update on the bird.


----------



## Dobermom (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> How cold does it get there? I appreciate you doing what you can for him, but he does not look too good.
> His poop does not look good either, could indicate parasites or intestinal virus.


His poop was a watery light green two days ago. His activity level is higher as well but I don't know why he won't fly. There is a coop just over my fence too. We talked to the neighbor but he wasn't receptive to helping. The temperature will be in the teens tonight. Sunny and in the 30s tomorrow. 
Hoping he does better tomorrow.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Doberman,

Thanks for the update, I hope I’m wrong, but I don’t think he’s going to make it until warmer weather. I know your trying to do what you can, but I don’t think it’s going to be enough. He is also sick and weak looking and probably will not survive temperatures in the teens. Especially since he needs medicine. He’s going to require care to save him. In my opinion, he needs to be inside some place warm where he can be cared for.

Of course it’s your decision, but I am very thankful you are trying to help.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is he trying to eat by himself? Put down a doveseedmixture for him. He looks young, probably just starving and cold. The droppings might improve with proper feeding.

Please bring him inside. Even the bathroom will be a better option than keeping him outside.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello Dobermom,

Please give update on bird.


----------



## Dobermom (12 mo ago)

He was outside his shelter sunning himself before I left for work. The water I left for him did not show any signs of beginning to freeze and it appears he drank a fair amount of it.
Gave him some more mashed peas, barley and fresh water with a little sugar/salt. Doesn't seem to be a fan of the peas. I spoke with a co-worker who has a chicken coop and she might take him in. Not with the chickens as they will not be fond of a newcomer, but inside where it will be warmer. She has more appropriate food than I do and will also speak with a wildlife rehab place to see if they can help. I still don't know what is going on as he does not appear injured, but glad I was able to give him some help. I also appreciate the advice and concern you have all offered.
I'll keep you posted.
Thanks again.


----------



## Dobermom (12 mo ago)

Just wanted to let you know that now this is happening. Its 44 degrees now but rain is on the way followed by 12 inches of snow. So we brought him inside. Hoping to find a rescue to give proper care. Our entree for today is strawberries and mashed bananas with barley and fresh water.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

That’s fine,
Is it possible you can start giving him some normal bird or pigeon seed. At this it would be better for him, anyway Great Job 

keep me posted


----------



## Dobermom (12 mo ago)

Purchased some wild bird seed from a specialty store. He LOVES the black oiled sunflower seeds. Hoping to find a rescue group. The feed store gave me a resource.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Excellent, Great Job, and thank You for caring so much.


----------



## Dobermom (12 mo ago)

I think he is missing feathers on top of his back. Also flexes his wing at times. How long does it takes feathers to grow back?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,

The feathers on the top of his back, could take a couple of weeks the grow back.


----------



## Dobermom (12 mo ago)




----------



## Dobermom (12 mo ago)

You can see a white area on top of his back.


----------



## Dobermom (12 mo ago)

Well, it's the end of April and the pigeon is still with me in the house. He still has a small patch on his back without feathers but loosing old ones gradually. Suggestions on a release time would be appreciated.


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

I'd say about an hour after dawn and preferably after he has had a good breakfast.  He's ready.


----------

